# leopard gecko morphs



## boyspendlow (Jan 20, 2009)

can anyone tell me which morphs are co-dominant?
cheers


----------



## gazz (Dec 9, 2006)

boyspendlow said:


> can anyone tell me which morphs are co-dominant?
> cheers


Codominant Snow-(Mack).
Codominant Giant.


----------



## takeoffyourcolours (Apr 11, 2009)

ok so as you know Co-Dominant: is a trait that can be passed on by either one or both parents and be visible in the first generation of offspring. Co-Dominant traits can also yield a "Super" form if inherited from both parents.
of what i know
Giant & Super Giants are co-dominant,
i was told supersnows can be aswell (BUT im not too sure) .
and mack snows.


----------



## MrMike (Jun 28, 2008)

takeoffyourcolours said:


> ok so as you know Co-Dominant: is a trait that can be passed on by either one or both parents and be visible in the first generation of offspring. Co-Dominant traits can also yield a "Super" form if inherited from both parents.
> of what i know
> Giant & Super Giants are co-dominant,
> i was told supersnows can be aswell (BUT im not too sure) .
> and mack snows.


Super Giant isn't codominant, Giant is. Super Giant is homozygous Giant.
Same with Supersnows, which are the homozygous Mack snow.

So, as Gazz said, Giant and Mack snow are codominant.


----------



## takeoffyourcolours (Apr 11, 2009)

MrMike said:


> Super Giant isn't codominant, Giant is. Super Giant is homozygous Giant.
> Same with Supersnows, which are the homozygous Mack snow.
> 
> So, as Gazz said, Giant and Mack snow are codominant.


I was told that super giants, and supersnows were codominant,


----------



## MrMike (Jun 28, 2008)

takeoffyourcolours said:


> I was told that super giants, and supersnows were codominant,


Well, not strictly true. Mack snow is codominant, Supersnow is the homozygous form. Same with Giant.

Codominance has 3 phenotypes (visual appearances):

No Mack snow gene = Normal
1 Mack snow gene = Mack snow
2 Mack snow genes = Supersnow


----------



## takeoffyourcolours (Apr 11, 2009)

ohhh, now i get it lol


----------



## MrMike (Jun 28, 2008)

takeoffyourcolours said:


> ohhh, now i get it lol


Cool stuff eh?


----------



## forgottenEntity (Sep 7, 2008)

takeoffyourcolours said:


> I was told that super giants, and supersnows were codominant,


They probably said that but were meaning that they are the result of what you get when the Leo is holding 2 copies of the co-dominant genes (eg 2 copies of the mack snow gene or 2 copies of the giant gene). The reason it gets confusing is as follows:

*Co-dominant is a term used to describe the way a gene works, not a morph* and strictly speaking, it's not the correct term for a mack snow anyway - I think "_incomplete dominant_" fits better.

If I take Mack Snow as an example to explain... There's a gene that is responsible for "mack snow"ness in a Leo. That gene, when only 1 copy is present in a Leo, allows for some of what the full version of the incomplete-dominant trait (in this case, the full version is "supersnow") to show through (whiteness, rather than yellow) but also allows for some of the none-dominant trait to show through aswell (basically you still see some of the features of a "normal" leo - the patterning for example (banding / jungle markings / stripe).

Now, If you have a Leo with 2 copies of the incomplete dominant gene... now the dominance is complete - because of the 2 copies... now, all of the normal leo traits are masked - bye bye to the patterning that you see in a Mack snow... and hello to the spotting we all know as "supersnow" - yellow is now also completelygone.... now you see what everyone calls a "supersnow".

Hope that helps explain how it all works


----------



## boyspendlow (Jan 20, 2009)

cheers guys that helps, i only ask because i cant tell the difference between some morphs lol. i didnt want to breed two different morphs together and not know what the outcome were :lol2: so if you bred two supersnow together would all the offspring be supersnow?


----------



## Captainmatt29 (Feb 28, 2009)

Yes you will get super snows


----------

